# What's in your Garden



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey all I been away for a bit and I feel the need to post some pics. I decided to go through most of my veg room and take pics of my favorites for you. I figured if anyone else wanted to post their stuff it could be a nice little session of pics, where we got our seeds and what we think of the strains we post pics of. Everyone seems to do the same stuff, LOL so I figured why not have a free for all and let other members comment and ask about strains.


Enough rambling here we go
Pic 1 Blue Berry (bcseedking)
Pic 2 Black Domina (sensi)
Pic 3 NYCD
Pic 4 NYCD (soma)
Pic 5 Exile clone
Pic 6 Safari Mix (Mandala, waste of money and time)
Pic 7 Safari freak show, 5 germed and one might be normal, bad investment to say the least.
Pic 8 ICE
Pic 9 Jalapenos 
Pic 10 Jalapenos (no smoking these please)


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's some more

Pic 1 Home made aero rails with God Bud on the left and Sweet God on the right (sweet god is a winner from BC Bud Depot)
Pic 2 Sweet God roots (did I say this plant was killer)
Pic 3-6 Monster Sweet God (sweet tooth x god bud)
Pic 7-8 White Widow
Pic 9 Carpet Snapdragons


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

OK post your stuff ask questions about what we got, we'll make it a free for all. I wanna see some plants ASAP.......I'm lonely


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

PS I just started 4 new strains I will post some pics when they grow up 

They are
Chocolate Chunk
Opium (2nd time around, awesome plant from Paradise)
Neville Haze x Grapefruit
Ed Rosenthal Super Bud


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 29, 2008)

going to go take some pics right now for ya


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 29, 2008)

this is what ive been able to coax to life.. cant wait to smoke the buds you see growing


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the first one? It looks nice.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 29, 2008)

no idea just popped them in the ground a while back and they came up


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

look here... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21124


----------



## snuggles (Jan 29, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> look here... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21124



That looks like fun, got forced into the journal huh?


----------



## Flower Power (Jan 30, 2008)

i'll take some pix tonite....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 30, 2008)

1 white widow, 4 Mango, 4 Satori


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

How's the Satori? Ever smoked it? I have some Mandala stuff waiting to be germed.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 30, 2008)

I Got quite the mix myself ; Rhino , Skywalker, *K.C.Mango , Blueberry(DP), Purplekush/Blackdomina, Thaitanic, GodBUd, Lionheart, Jack Herer, & Chronic*. Everything in Bold I have just sexed and have not grown to maturity, So I have multiple females of each with various phenotypes. I`m Tryin one of the chronic girls right  now, and a mango. I cant wait to test em all!   
Also I `ve just started up some; Blueberry/White Rhino, Purple Heart(purplekush/lionheart), Heavy Duty Fruity, and Indigo. They`re in the small red cups in the closet. If you read about Indigo it`s a really slow maturing sprout, and u can see the two little guys in the front. They`re as old as the rest and healthy, but so slow. I love Variety!!! I cant wait 2 breed!!! Peace.


P.S. I tried2 start a thread similar 2this and it died, Ihope this one gets some response.  

P.S.S  I actually cant load some of my pics because of that old thread, weird huh? Oh well here it is N E way.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21228


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey looks like you have your hands full, it's fun isn't it? Those plants look nice my friend. Good genes too.

I apologize I should have searched first and kept your thread going...sorry about that.


So what do you think of White Rhino? Is it a hard one?


----------



## gangalama (Jan 30, 2008)

No Worries On Who Started what thread mang.   The White Rhino I have is insanely Grower friendly. It clones easily, has good internodal space, doesnt reek, is a very good producer, grows quickly(8weeks 12/12) and it can take some abuse if necessary. It was given to me from a friend I have no idea where the genetics come from. But its all he grew for almost a decade.:joint:


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 30, 2008)

:watchplant: i walked into my grow room and looked and all i got is a bunch of weeds:watchplant:


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice hedge!!! Hey I saw those seeds on planet skunk and I was always curious, you obviously like them? I also see you are down under, cool stuff how's the weather down there?


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> :watchplant: i walked into my grow room and looked and all i got is a bunch of weeds:watchplant:



LOL and no pics of these weeds, maybe later?


----------



## Flower Power (Jan 30, 2008)

ok guys, i need some help.

due to some recent events, i'm no longer allowed to store pix on the pc.

anyone know how i can load up pix from photobucket? i was told direct links are not allowed....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2008)

okay I'll play...this is my veg room...2 mothers..DL66  and RD..also some free seeds unknown from the last order...also my clones...3 of each..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ok here we go. :hubba:  First pic (3) White Widow x Northernberry AKA (Stoneybud) ladies in flower since January 1st. Second pic Stoneybud fan leaf. Third pic (3) Cherry Malawi ladies in flower since January 1st. Fourth pic Cherry Malawi fan leaf. Fifth pic Papaya lady in flower for about 2 weeks now. Last pics are Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry ready for harvest. They will be coming down tomorrow.  *


----------



## gangalama (Jan 31, 2008)

Very Nice, Very Healthy Plants TBG!:clap:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

In a Garden somewhere, a person is growing 

  A very good random bag seed, she sits at about 2 feet tall and is about a month in flower.

 Another really good bag seed.. sits about 1.5 feet. month in flower.

Another !! great bag seed !.. about 2 feet tall. Stinks alot.

 And lasty an alright bag seed. She is tall, smells good, healthy, but she is flowering very slow.

 Im using the 12/12 from seed method, just to see how it goes.
  This grow was more for fun, and something to do...rather than hopes of a amazing yeild....but it looks like its going to be a good turnout


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Ok here we go. :hubba: First pic (3) White Widow x Northernberry AKA (Stoneybud) ladies in flower since January 1st. Second pic Stoneybud fan leaf. Third pic (3) Cherry Malawi ladies in flower since January 1st. Fourth pic Cherry Malawi fan leaf. Fifth pic Papaya lady in flower for about 2 weeks now. Last pics are Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry ready for harvest. They will be coming down tomorrow.  *


 

Okay TBG..Lets harvest..Ill be right over to help smoke it.:hubba: Nice job


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thanks Kenn.  Yes these ladies smell like berry in flower and taste like berry when your smoking. Very nice strain. :aok: *


			
				Kenn said:
			
		

> Now they are nice pics man I could learn a trick or two from u abt photography. The bubble looks great does it have a berry aroma? .I was growing a BB but it died on me in a heat wave, I really must try and get some seeds .


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

looking very nice there man, bet that smokes nicely


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks great gangalama, keep it up including you snuggles


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

got lemon thyme, dills, lavender plant, ferns, tomatoes (cherry, roma and beefsteaks) of course marijuana..  this time  no hermie.. sigh.. thats great news!!...   I just notice many garden growers grows just pots.. whats up with that?   grow some foods man...


----------

